# What part is this



## WolfBain (Oct 3, 2014)

Need help identifying this part.While driving my lower right control arm broke on my 2000 Nissan Altima and also another part drop which I don't know what it is. The pictures are below if you have the slightest idea what it is that would help me a lot.


unknown part - Imgur


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

That is the CV Axel Shaft ;you better change by the pair,best prices in eBay;good luck.>


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

*Buy new;not rebuilt.*

Buy new;not rebuilt.
eBay;
CV Joint Axle Shaft Front Pair for 98-01 Nissan Altima Automatic Transmission

CV Joint Axle Shaft Front Pair for 98-01 Nissan Altima Automatic Transmission


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

*That is why nobody wants to help to others*

That is why nobody wants to help to others in the Forum;you try to help & no answer;no Thanks;no nothing. #*^&*+**&^*^ :crying:


----------

